# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երեխային «գրքին կապելը»

## Chuk

Եթե հիմա մի հարցում բացենք ու հարցնենք, թե ովքեր են ընդհանրապես գրքեր կարդում, ապա մեզ խիստ հաճելի անակնկալ կսպասվի. հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշքով կպարզվի, որ մեծամասնությունը գիրք կարդում է, սիրում է ընթերցանությունը:

Բայց իրականում այդ պատկերը բոլորովին չի համապատասխանի հասարակության պատկերին: Իրողություն է, որ գրքերի նկատմամբ գլոբալ հետաքրքրությունը գնալով անկում է ապրում, երեխաներն ու երիտասարդները ավելի քիչ են կարդում, քան ավագ սերունդը: Սա ունի ինչպես օբյեկտիվ, այնպես էլ սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներ: Ինչ-որ տեղ բնական է, որ հեռուստատեսության ու համակարգչի դարում գրքի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունը պակասի. կան մի շարք այլ հետաքրքրություններ, ինչպիսիք են գունագեղ հեռուստահաղորդումները, մուլտերը, ֆիլմերը, համակարգչային գրավիչ խաղերը և այլն:

Սակայն իրականում այս հետաքրքրություններից ոչ մեկը համեմատության եզր չունի ընթերցանության, ընթերցանության տված հաճույքի ու օգուտի հետ: 

Ինչու՞ հարցումն այլ պատկեր ցույց կտա: Շատ պարզ: Ֆորումներից առավել հաճախ օգտվում են գրել ու կարդալ սիրող մարդիկ, ի տարբերություն չատերի, սոցիալական ցանցերի և այլն: Հետևաբար ակումբում, որտեղ չեմ չափազանցնում, մեծ քանակությամբ ինտելեկտուալ երիտասարդություն է հավաքված, հարցման այդ արդյունքները տարօրինակ չեն լինի, թեև կրկնում եմ, չեն համապատասխանի հասարակության պատկերին:

Այժմ քննարկման բուն թեման, որը թերևս ամենից օգտակար պետք է լինի երիտասարդ ծնողների, ինչպես նաև ակումբի ապագա ծնողների համար: Ինչպե՞ս, ի՞նչ մեթոդներով երեխային կապել գրքին, սովորեցնել նրան կարդալ, նրա համար դա դարձնել հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի զբաղմունք:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2009), comet (21.07.2009), h.s. (21.07.2009), Kita (20.07.2009), Norton (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), Yevuk (20.07.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009), Ձայնալար (20.07.2009), Մանոն (20.07.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009)

----------


## Estrella

Հարցադրումդ շատ լավն է, կարծում եմ միակ միջոցը օրինակ ծառայելն է, Ինչքան էլ փորձես երեխային համոզել, որ գիրքը հետքրքիր է, միևնույն է եթե նա տեսնում է, որ հայրը գամված է հեռուստացույցին, իսկ մայրն էլ, ատամները կրճտացնելով, սպասում է , թե երբ է հեռակարավարման վահանակը իր ձեռքը անցնելու, ապա նա երբեք գիրք չի կարդա :Angry2: , կամ էլ կկարդա , եթե կաշառված լինի, որ դրանից հետո անմիջապես կարող է համակարգչային խաղեր խաղալ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Գևոր (21.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ես կարող եմ պատմել, թե մայրս ինձ ինչպես է «սովորեցրել» կարդալ:
Շատ էի սիրում, որ ինքն իմ համար հեքիաթներ էր կարդում: Կլանված լսում էի:
Ինքն էլ մի անգամ կարդաց, 2 անգամ, 3 անգամ, 100 անգամ, իսկ 101-րդ անգամը վերցրեց ու ամենահետաքրքիր տեղում կիսատ թողեց՝ ասելով. «Խոհանոցում գործեր ունեմ»: Էլ լաց, էլ կոծ... ամենահետաքրքիր տեղն ա, արքայադուստրը կամ կզարթնի, կամ չէ, դևը կամ արքայազնին կհոշոտի, կամ էլ արքայազնը իրա գլուխը կթռցնի: Բայց չէ, մայրս «գործեր ուներ»: «Շատ ես ուզում, ինքդ կարդա», - ասաց, - «տառերը գիտես»: Ստիպված սկսեցի կարդալ: Դե քիչ էր մնացել, մի 10 տող երևի: Բայց հաջորդ անգամ ավելի շուտ կիսատ թողեց, հետո էլի, էլի ու էլի: Ես էլ ստիպված կարդում էի, դե բա ինչ անեի, հո աննման հեքիաթը կիսատ չէր մնալու:

Արդյունքում կապվեցի գրքին: Հետո արդեն ես էի վերցնում ու զրոյից կարդում: Ստիպում էի, որ հետաքրքիր գրքեր տաս:

Ուրիշ ի՞նչ մեթոդներ կան:

----------

comet (21.07.2009), E-la Via (20.07.2009), h.s. (21.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

Սիրելի Չուկ, շնորհակալ եմ լավ թեմայի համար: Այս հարցն ինձ միշտ հուզել է, թե ինչպես երեխաներին կապել գրքին, հարգել տալ գիրքը, ընթերցանությունը: Չգիտեմ տեղին է *ավաղ* ասելը, թե ոչ, բայց տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացումն իր հետ իսկապես խնդիրներ բերեց, որոնց լուծումն իրոք դժվար է: Բայց կարելի է հուսալ, որ գրքասեր հասարակությանը կհաջողվի փոխանցել այդ սերը մեր սերնդի գոնե 50-60 տոկոսին: Գիտեմ` տարիների հետ այդ թվերն էլ կնվազեն, ժամանակը ցույց կտա...
Թե ինչպես կապել երեխային գրքին, կարծում եմ առաջին հերթին` սեփական օրինակով: Եթե աչք բացելու օրից երեխան ծնողներին տեսնի կարդալիս, դա անպայման կանդրադառնա  նրա հետագա զարգացման, ներաշխարհի ձևավորման ժամանակ: Ես անձամբ իմ բալիկներին սիրել եմ տվել գիրքը` դեռ փոքրուց կարդալով նրանց համար հեքիաթներ: Հետո երբ տառաճանաչ դարձան, մեկ-մեկ որևէ հետաքրքիր գրքի սկիզբ էի պատմում ու լռում: Իսկ երբ սկսում էին հարցերով ողողել, գիրքը տալիս էի իրենց  ու ասում.  մնացածն` ինքներդ:  :Smile: Իսկ հետո մեծ բավարարվածությամբ նկատեցի, որ առանց իմ հուշելու, գնացել գրադարան են գրվել ու հերթով կարդում են ուսուցիչների հանձնարարած գրքերը: 
Ծնողի դաստիարակությունը այս և շատ այլ հարցերում կողմնորոշիչ է, մանավանդ վաղ հասակում, երբ դեռ երեխան նոր է ձևավորվում: 
Այս մասին կարելի է երկար խոսել, հուսամ դեռ կարծիք գրողներ կլինեն:
Վայյ Չուկ քո գրառումը դեռ չկարդացած` գրել եմ գրեթե նույն բանը  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), Yeghoyan (08.09.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Աշխեն

Շատ-շատ ակտուալ թեմա է, թե ինչպես եմ ես սկսել գիրք կարդալ, ուղղակի արյանս մեջ է եղել, քանի որ մայրս գրականության մասնագետ է, տառերը սովորել եմ մինչ դպրոց գնալս, առաջին դասարանում էլ արդեն համադասարանցիներիս համար հեքիաթներ էի կարդում…
Իսկ այսօրվա երիտասարդության համար ուզում եմ ասել, որ համաձայն չեմ, թե հարցը տեղեկատվական տեխնոլոգիաներն են, համակարգիչը կամ հեռուստացույցը:
 Ուղղակի բերեմ մի օրինակ, ինձ բարեկամ դպրոցահասակ երեխաներից մեծ մասը, չունի համակարգիչ, շատ քիչ է նայում հեռուստացույց և, ֆիլմ ասելով, հասկանում է սերիալ:Այսինքն այն ինչ տալիս է գիրքը, հաստատ որևէ այլ աղբյուրից (ինտերնետ)  և որևէ այլ տեսքով (օր. ֆիլմ) չեն ստանում:
 Բայց պատրաստ են ամբողջ օրը լսել Հայ տղեքի հերթական «հիթը» քան մի հատ փոքր գիրք կարդան:
Չգիտեմ հետևությունը որն է, միգուցե ուղղակի այդ կարգի սննդի կարիք մեր երիտասարդությունն այլևս չունի? :Sad: 
Տեղին է հիշել Իսահակյանի խոսքերը՝ «Ես ձեզ ասում եմ կգա հոգու սով, և դուք կքաղցեք լիքը սեղանների առջև»: Հոգու սովը վաղուց է պատել մեր հասարակությանը :Sad:

----------

Chuk (21.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Գրքի հետ ինձ ծանոթացրել են դեռ մինչև դպրոց գնալս, այնպես որ այբուբենն արդեն գիտեի  :Smile:  
Հետո նվիրեցին Ինչ է Ով է հանրագիտարանի հատորները, որտեղի կցկտուր տեղեկությունները իհարկե չէին բավարարում.. ու գնաց..  :Smile:

----------

Norton (20.07.2009), Հայկօ (20.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

Կարևորա նաև դպչոցական ծրագրի ճիշտ կազմումը , ըստ իս: Դպրոցական ծրագրում գրքեր կան, որոնք կարդալուց հետո, ցանկությունդ կորում է նոր գիրք վերցնել ու կարդալ, լուրջ:

----------

Tig (21.07.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Կարդալ սովորել եմ 5 տարեկանում, ու բավականին երկար ժամանակ ձեռքս ինչ ընկել է՝ բոլորը կարդացել եմ անխտիր: Տարօրինակ էր, բայց ինձ համոզելու կարիք չի եղել. հենց սկզբից ահավոր շատ սիրել եմ կարդալ: Սկզբում, բնականաբար, հեքիաթներ էի կարդում. տարբեր ժողովուրդների հեքիաթների գրքերի շատ մեծ հավաքածու ունենք), բայց զուգահեռ սկսեցի նաև այլ բաների վրա ուշադրություն դարձնել: Օրինակ՝ առաջին դասարանում կարդացի Կունի «Հին Հունաստանի լեգենդներն ու առասպելները» հրաշալի գիրքը. բոլոր ծնողներին խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց երեխաներին անպայման տալ այս գիրքը. անտիկ բոլոր հերոսներն ու աստվածները անդառնալիորեն մեխվում են հիշողությանդ մեջ: Հիշում եմ, որ շատ էի սիրում «Հետաքրքրաշարժ ֆիզիկա» երկհատոր գիրքը: Ընդ որում՝ այն, ինչը հավանում էի, կարդում էի առնվազն երեք անգամ: Սիրածս բոլոր գրքերը քրքրված են: Հետո սահուն անցում կատարեցի դեպի արկածային գրականություն: «Արկածային գրադարանը», Ժյուլ Վեռնի գրեթե բոլոր թարգմանված վեպերը, Մայն Ռիդի հնգհատորյակը, լի՜քը Ջեկ Լոնդոն... Կրկին՝ կարդում էի մի քանի անգամ: Բախտս բերել է. հսկայական գրադարան ունենք: Շատ էի սիրում կենդանիների մասին գրքերը՝ թե՛ գեղարվեստական և թե՛ բնագիտական: Մեծ հաշվով՝ միայն հայկական պատմավեպերը չէի սիրում (չնայած Րաֆֆի բավականին շատ կարդացել եմ, «Խաչագողը»՝ երեք անգամ, «Գևորգ Մարզպետունի» էլ և այլն). արտասահմանյան պատմական վեպերը բավականին հաճույքով էի կարդում:

Կարդալուս անհագ ցանկության մեջ մեծ դեր ուներ այն, որ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, երեկոյան ուրիշ անելու բան չկար. մութ էր: Բայց դե եթե հետաքրքիր գիրք էր լինում, ցերեկներն էլ գրքից չէի պոկվում: Արագ էի կարդում:

Երեխային գրքին «կապելու» մասին. քույրս, օրինակ, էջը մեկ-երկու դրամով գիրք էր կարդում  :Jpit: : Հայրս էր գործարքը կնքել: Մի քանի հաստափոր գիրք այդպես մի կերպ կարդաց, հետո արդեն ինքն էր հորս համոզում, որ գիրք բերի  :Smile: :

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2009), Chuk (20.07.2009), Enigmatic (20.07.2009), Kita (20.07.2009), ministr (20.07.2009), Norton (20.07.2009), Աթեիստ (20.07.2009), Կաթիլ (20.07.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009)

----------


## Kita

Վայ ինչքան էլ զարմանալի է ինձ համար, բայց կարդալ սիրել սկսել եմ ի շնորհիվ քրոջս ինչ-որ չափով, ինքը դե տոննաներով միշտ կարդում էր ու կենդանի օրինակ էր իմ դեմը: Բացի դրանից էլի ինչքան զարմանալի է ինձ համար, դասատուս մեծ դեր խաղաց, քանի որ ի շնորհիվ իրա ամբողջ դասարանը կարդում էր, տենց գնաց ու դե մի 5որդ դասարանից իմ ճաշակը ձևավորվեց ու + ռուսերեն շատ էի սիրում ու լիքը կարդում էի, հաճույք էի ստանում էտ լեզվով կարդալիս, էտ էլ ռուսերենիս դասատուից էր :Jpit: :
Չգիտեմ ինձ երբեք չեն կապել, չեն ստիպել կարդալ: Արտակի մամայի մեթոդը շատ լավն էր: :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ Ջեմս Գրինվուդի «Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկը» գեղարվեստական առաջին գրքերից էր, որ մեջս սեր արթնացրեց գրքերի հանդեպ, դե էտ մի 4որդ դասարանում ու դրանից հետո հա տենց գրքեր էի ման գալիս :Jpit: ))

----------

Chuk (21.07.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Բոլորդ փոքր ժամանակվցանի "_վունդեվունդ_" եք եղել ազնիվ խոսք, իսկ ես անտաղանդ էի: Չէի կարդում: Տառերը բնականաբար սովորել էի դպրոց գնալուց մի երկու-երեք տարի առաջ, խոսում էի նաև ռուսիշերեն /տանը հայերեն են խոսել բոլորը/ բայց դա չէր օգնում: Ծնողներս շատ էին կարդում, և իրենց և մեզ համար: Քանի որ թեման երեխային գրքին կապելու մասին է, ուզում եմ հենց իմ օրնակը ասել: Ես սխալ ժանրից էի սկսել` արկածային: Նավապետ Գրանտի որդիները, Անգլուխ ձիավորը ու նման գրքերն իմ խելքի բանը չէին, առավել ևս ցածր դասարաններում: Երեխային գրքին կապելու համար պիտի ուղղակի նրան տաս կարդալու այն, ինչը այդ շրջանում նրան հետաքրքրում է: Մայրս ինձ ինչ-որ գիրք էր տալիս, ասենք Վարդանանք, որ ես ամիսներով ծամծմում էի, կարդում ու նորից կարդում նույն էջերը, բայց հետաքրքրությունս չէր շարժվում: Հետո մայրս դիմեց մեկ այլ մեթոդի: Միասին կազմեցինք մի մեծ ցուցակ, այն գրքերի, որոնք "անհրաժեշտ" է կարդալ ու ես սկսեցի լրացնել այդ ցուցակը: Առանձնացրեցինք մեր գրադարանի գրքերն ու ես սկսեցի կարդալ, հետո անցանք մյուսներին, որոնք քաղաքի գրադարանից կամ բարեկամներից էինք գտնում ու էդպես սկսեցի կարդալ, բայց մեկ է, Աբովյանի Վերք Հայաստանի-ն պատուհանից դուրս գցեցի  :Blush:  Նշեմ, որ մինչև հիմա նույն սկզբունքով եմ շարժվում, կազմում եմ ցուցակ, թե ինչ պիտի կարդամ ու ըստ այդ ցուցակի զանգահարում եմ ծոնթ գրավաճառին: 
Հ.Գ. Եթե ձեր երեխան գրասեր չէ, նրա համար Վարդգես Պետրոսյան կարդացեք, համոզված եմ, որ հաջորդ գիրքը ինքն է պահանջելու:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.07.2009), Chuk (21.07.2009), Norton (20.07.2009), Tig (21.07.2009), Մանոն (20.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Օրինակ՝ առաջին դասարանում կարդացի Կունի «Հին Հունաստանի լեգենդներն ու առասպելները» հրաշալի գիրքը. բոլոր ծնողներին խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց երեխաներին անպայման տալ այս գիրքը. անտիկ բոլոր հերոսներն ու աստվածները անդառնալիորեն մեխվում են հիշողությանդ մեջ:


Թխի  :Smile:  Դպրոցի գրադարանավարը չէր համաձայնում ինձ էդ գիրքը տար, համարելով որ դա դեռ իմ խելքի բանը չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չգիտեմ ոնց, ինչի գնով, բայց երեխայիս կապելու եմ գրքին...
Չուկի վրա փորձած մեթոդը դուրս եկավ  :Smile: 

Մերոնք որ պատմում են՝ ոնց եմ կարդալ սովորել, ղժժում եմ ինքս ինձ վրա  :Smile: 

Մի ժամանակ թերթ կար՝ "Երեկոյան Երևան"։ 
5-6 տարեկանում դա վերցնում, գնում մամայի մոտ, ու ասում էի՝ մաա՛մ, էս ի՞նչ ա գրած, մարդն էլ ասում էր..
Ես էլ գցում բռմում էի՝ եթե էս ա գրած, ուրեմն սա էս տառն ա, սա է՝լ էս  :Smile:  Տենց կամաց-կամաց սոովորեցի  :Smile: 

Առաջին գիրքս չեմ հիշում..առաջինների մեջ՝ "Չիկարելիի Արկածներն" էր...ցավոք՝չեմ հիշում՝ ով էր հեղինակը..

Երջանիկ օրերիցս մեկն էր, երբ տան բոլոր գրքերը կարդալուց հետո մայրս տարավ ու գրանցեց ինձ Խնկո-Ապոր անվան գրադարանում։

Հա..մեկ էլ հիշեցի՝ ահագին փոքր ժամանակ "Հազար ու մեկ գիշերն" էի կարդում հավեսով....վայ քո արյա...ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի եմ սենց խուժան..

----------

Ariadna (21.07.2009), Chuk (21.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> "Չիկարելիի Արկածներն" էր...ցավոք՝չեմ հիշում՝ ով էր հեղինակը..


Ռուբեն Մարուխյան  :Smile:  Փոքր ժամանակ մի քանի անգամ կարդացել եմ, չնայած մեծերին էլ չէր խանգարի...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ թեմա է։  :Smile: 



> Ես կարող եմ պատմել, թե մայրս ինձ ինչպես է «սովորեցրել» կարդալ:
> Շատ էի սիրում, որ ինքն իմ համար հեքիաթներ էր կարդում: Կլանված լսում էի:
> Ինքն էլ մի անգամ կարդաց, 2 անգամ, 3 անգամ, 100 անգամ, իսկ 101-րդ անգամը վերցրեց ու ամենահետաքրքիր տեղում կիսատ թողեց՝ ասելով. «Խոհանոցում գործեր ունեմ»: Էլ լաց, էլ կոծ... ամենահետաքրքիր տեղն ա, արքայադուստրը կամ կզարթնի, կամ չէ, դևը կամ արքայազնին կհոշոտի, կամ էլ արքայազնը իրա գլուխը կթռցնի: Բայց չէ, մայրս «գործեր ուներ»: «Շատ ես ուզում, ինքդ կարդա», - ասաց, - «տառերը գիտես»: Ստիպված սկսեցի կարդալ: Դե քիչ էր մնացել, մի 10 տող երևի: Բայց հաջորդ անգամ ավելի շուտ կիսատ թողեց, հետո էլի, էլի ու էլի: Ես էլ ստիպված կարդում էի, դե բա ինչ անեի, հո աննման հեքիաթը կիսատ չէր մնալու:
> 
> Արդյունքում կապվեցի գրքին: Հետո արդեն ես էի վերցնում ու զրոյից կարդում: Ստիպում էի, որ հետաքրքիր գրքեր տաս:


Վայ, Արտ, լրիվ նույն ձևով մամաս Արշակին է գրքին «կապել»։  :LOL:  Ընդ որում՝ գործիքը հանդիսացել է պապիկիդ «Ծիպիլին, Տիմբական և ծիծաղը» գիրքը։  :Love:  Դե, Արշակն ալարկոտ էր, սկզբում շատ դժվար էր նրան որևէ բան կարդալ տալը։ Ես էլ էդ գիրքը պապիկիս տանից նոր էի բերել, չնայած մեծ էի արդեն մանկական գրքեր կարդալու համար, բայց մեծ հաճույքով կարդացի մի շնչով, տանն էլ գովեցի, մերոնք էլ վարակվեցին։ Սկզբում մամաս ուղղակի բարձրաձայն կարդում էր Արշակի համար ու ամենահետաքրքիր մասերում հատուկ գիրքը փակում ու գնում իր գործերով։  :LOL:  Էդպես մեկ, երկու... ու Արշակը հետաքրքրությունը բավարարելու համար ստիպված սկսեց ինքնուրույն կարդալ։ Կարդում էր բարձրաձայն, մաման էլ լսում էր, քննարկում էին և այլն։ Ճիշտ է, սկզբում բավական տառապելով էր կարդում, էնպես, որ կողքից իրեն լսելն էլ մի առանձին տառապանք էր։  :LOL:  Բայց դե կամաց–կամաց վարժվեց։ Էդ ամբողջ գիրքը բարձրաձայն կարդաց–վերջացրեց։ Իսկ հետո արդեն որևէ բան անելու կարիք չկար. շատ–շատ էր կարդում ու լրիվ ինքնուրույն (բնականաբար, արդեն մտքում  :LOL: )։ 

Հետաքրքիր է, որ երբ փորձում եմ հիշել, թե ինձ ինչպես են կապել գրքին, որևէ կոնկրետ միջոց կամ ժամանակաշրջան մտքիս չի գալիս։ Հենց նոր մամայիս էլ հարցրի, ինքն էլ իմ դեպքում ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չմտաբերեց։ Երևի տարբեր գործոններ քիչ թե շատ ազդել են. օրինակ, հայրս ինձ մոտ միշտ ասոցիացվում է գիրքը ձեռքին։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ էլ մեր տանը գիրք կարդալը հարգի բան էր։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ հազարավոր գրքեր ունենք. երևի տան իրերի մեծ մասը գիրք է՝ երևացող կամ չերևացող։  :Jpit:  Մայրս համարում է, որ այն հանգամանքը, որ մեր դպրոցական տարիներին մեր հեռուստացույցն ավելի շատ չի աշխատել, քան աշխատել է, նույնպես մեր ընթերցասիրության օգտին է ծառայել։  :Jpit:  Չնայած շխատելու դեպքում էլ մինչև դասերը չավարտեինք, հեռուստացույցը միացնել չէր կարելի։ Դա երկաթյա կանոն էր, էնքան ամուր, որ խախտելու փորձ չէինք էլ անում։

----------

Chuk (21.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարևորա նաև դպչոցական ծրագրի ճիշտ կազմումը , ըստ իս: Դպրոցական ծրագրում գրքեր կան, որոնք կարդալուց հետո, ցանկությունդ կորում է նոր գիրք վերցնել ու կարդալ, լուրջ:


Համաձայն եմ։ 
Ի դեպ, դրա հետ քիչ թե շատ կապված մի բան էլ հիշեցի. մայրս մեզ համար միշտ հատուկ ընտրում էր գրքեր, որոնք համարում էր, որ արժե կարդալ տվյալ տարիքում։ Ու հիմնականում հաճույքով կարդում էինք։ Բայց պատկերացնում եմ, որ եթե առնվազն էդ տարիքի համար ոչ հաջող գրքեր կարդալ տար, չեմ բացառում, որ իրոք գիրք կարդալու հետաքրքրությունը կորչեր կամ գոնե նվազեր։ Կարծում եմ՝ հատկապես վաղ տարիքում, երբ երեխան դեռ նոր–նոր է սկսում ծանոթանալ գիրք երևույթի հետ, շատ կարևոր է ճիշտ գրքեր կարդալը։ Բացի դրանից, գրքեր կան, որոնց մասին կարելի է միանգամայն սխալ կարծիք կազմել սխալ ժամանակ կարդալու դեպքում։ Վերջերս ինչ–որ թեմայում Հայկօ–ն գրել էր «Փոքրիկ իշխանը» վաղ տարիքում կարդալու աննպատակահարմարության մասին՝ սեփական փորձն օրինակ բերելով։ Ես էլ եմ համանման փորձ ունեցել նույն գրքի հետ կապված։ Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց էր պատահել, որ էդ գիրքը ձեռքս էր ընկել տարրական դասարաններում սովորելիս։ Որ հիշում եմ՝ ինչ անհասկանալի ու տառապալից զբաղմունք էր էդ ընթերցումը... Մի քանի էջ տառապելուց հետո տաղտկահարված մի կողմ շպրտեցի։ Բարեբախտաբար ավելի մեծ տարիքում էդ սխալն ուղղվեց։

----------

ministr (21.07.2009), Norton (21.07.2009), Գևոր (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2009)

----------


## comet

Եթե երեխայի մեջ սեր չեղավ գրքի հանդեպ, կարծում եմ <կապելու> բոլոր ջանքերն անիմաստ կլինեն: Տատիկս ասում էր` մարդը պետք է իրանից լինի :Smile: 
Ես կարդալ սովորել եմ գրեթե ինքնուրույն, 4,5-5 տարեկանում: Առաջին գիրքը, որ կարդացել եմ Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյանի Պույ պույ մուկիկն էր` նկարազարդ, գունավոր: :Love:  Մինչև հիմա պահել եմ :Smile: 
Ծնողներս իմ համար մի փոքրիկ մանկական գրադարան էին ստեղծել տանը, բայց զգացի, որ եղածը քիչ է, ու մի սիրուն օր առանց մամային ասելու գնացի, մանկական գրադարան` գրանցվելու: 
Ինձ դրսի խաղերը չէին հետաքրքրում, չէի սիրում դուրս գալ, փոխարենը գիրք էի կարդում: Ինձ հազվադեպ են պատժել, բայց երբ պատժում էին, կամ գիրքն էին ձեռքիցս վերցնելու, կամ դաշնամուրի դիմաց էին նստեցնելու :LOL: 
Ամեն դեպքում  կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեթոդ չեմ հիշում, որ կիրառած լինեն, որպեսզի  կապվեմ գրքի հետ, ուղղակի սիրում էի, հետաքրքրվում, ճարում ու կարդում էի:

----------


## h.s.

Ես տառերը սովորել եմ դպրոցում, բայց գիրք կարդալը կարելիա ասել պաշտել եմ, չնայած, որ հենց 1-ին դասարանից հաճախել եմ շախմատի ու մարմնամարզության: Մինչև հիմա էլ անտարբեր չեմ գրքի ու գեղարվեստական գրականության նկատմամբ, բայց խոստովանեմ, որ հիմա ժամանակս այնքան էլ չի ներում, բայց քիչ կարդում եմ: Իսկ այն, թե ինչպես երեխային կապել գրքի հետ, կարծում եմ ամենակարևորը նրա մեջ հետաքրքություն սերմանելն է: Ինձ հակառակ փոքր եղբայրս մինչև 4 թե 5-րդ դասարան գիրք էլ չէր բացում, բայց երբ որ հատուկ հետաքրքրությամբ պատմեցի «Մուրզուկը» (հեղինակը չեմ հիշում, իսկ ես այն կարդացել եի 1 օրում ), սկզբում մի քիչ նազ ու տուզ անելով, բայց հետո վարակված կարդաց: Այդ տեղից էլ սկսվեց ու Ժյուլ Վեռնի բոլոր հատորները կարդաց(ընդ որում ինքն էր գրադարաններից վերցնում): Բայց կարծում եմ, որ հիմա երեխաներին էլ ավելի է դժվարացել կապել գրքի հետ, քանի որ համակարգչային խաղերի էֆեկտը շատ մեծ է: Ու հիմա տարբեր ինտերնետ ակումբներում կարելի է տեսնել մի քանի տարեկան երեխաների, որոնք  «Մեդալ» են խաղում:   

Հ.Գ. Ով չի կարդացել Մարկեսի «100 տարվա մենություն»ը, խորհուրդ կտայի կարդային: Շատ լավ գիրքա :Hands Up:  Ճանաչվել է  20-րդ դարի լավագույգ գիրքը: (ամեն հետաքրքրություն սենցա սկսվում :Smile:   բայց ասեմ, որ փոքրիկներին պետք չի կարդալ)

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, շատ բարդ հարց ա: Ես օրինակ կարդալ չգիտեի մինչև դպրոց գնալս, մամաս գտնում էր, որ դպրոցը նրա համար ա, որ տառերը սովորեցնի ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ մինչև գնալը երեխան կարդա: Հիշում եմ մի հատ գիրք ունեի շատ հավես, տրամաբանություն զարգացնող, ռուսերեն գիրք էր, մաման դա էր իմ համար կարդում, խնդիրներ էինք լուծում, մինչև դպրոց գնալս, բայց տառերը չգիտեի։ Ռուսերեն էի մենակ կարդում, որովհետև կուբիկներ ունեի ռուսերեն տառերով ու դրանցով սովորել էի ռուսերեն կարդալ: Հետո գնացի դպրոց, մինչև հունվար տառերը վերջացրեցինք ու էդ ժամանակվանից սկսեցի կարդալ անվերջ, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասել էս կարդա էն կարդա, ռուսերեն ու հայերեն զուգահեռ կարդում էի առանց որևէ պրոբլեմ, չնայած հայկական դպրոց էի գնում։ Բայց մեր ընտանիքում կար ևս մեկը, որը դաստիարակվում էր նույն ծնողների կողմից, նույն արժեքներով ու որի համար հեքիաթ էի կարդում, բայց ինչքան էի խնդրում, որ թույլ տա կարդամ, էդ մարդուն հետաքրքիր չէր ու վերջ։ Մի անգամ շատ հիվանդ էր, բարձր տաքություն, թոքաբորբ, ու ի վիճակի չէր պայքարել, Շառլ Պերոյի հեքիաթները լրիվ կարդացի  :LOL:  Հետո մի քիչ մեծացավ, արդեն տառերը սովորեց, համոզում էի, Բաագ, էս կարդա, Բաաագ, էն կարդա, արդյունքում Բագը կարդաց «Սասունցի Դավիթը», «Մոնթեսումայի դուստրը», մեկ էլ «Շվեյկի արկածների» կեսը։ Դե հիմա ասեք՝ դաստիարակություն։  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Մեղքի տակ չընկնելու համար ասեմ, որ Բագը պոեզիա հաճույքով ա կարդում, հատկապես Չարենց ու Սահյան  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

:Jpit: Չեմ սիրում գիրք կարդալ, քանի որ ինչու կարդալ, եթե կարելի է այդ նույն գիրքը կամ գրքի նման պատմությունը որպես ֆիլմ դիտել: Չէ որ դիտելով այն ավելի է հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի է:  :Jpit: 

Գրքով կարդալիս կարծես մի հին անգույն հեռուստացույցի առաջ նստած հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ նայեմ: ՈՒ բացի դա, կան մանրքուներ, որոնք կապ չունեն գրքի հետաքրքրության հետ: Օրինակ չեմ սիրում այդ հնաոճ տառերով հավաքված տեքստը, միայն գրքի նախաբանը, որը մի քանի տասնյակ էջ անիմաստ գնում է, անգույն, կամ ընդհանրապես առանց պատկերների գրքերը (չնայած  ստացվում է պատկերացնել իրավիճակները, հերոսներին…):

Հիշում եմ, ինձ միշտ գրավել են այն գրքերը, որոնց տառերն ավելի խոշոր ու գեղեցիկ էին լինում, պատկերներով` թեկուզ ոչ գունավոր, այդպես ավելի հաճելի է դառնում ընթերցանությունը: 
Սիրում եմ, որ մի քանի թերթեր անցնելուց հետո, գալիս է նոր բաժին: Չեմ սիրում երբ գրքի կեսը կարդալուց հետո նոր կերպարներ են հայտնվում, ու այդտեղից կարծես մի նոր գիրք կարդաս:

Կնախընտրեմ աուդիո գիրք, քանի որ լսելն իմ կարծիքով ավելի հաճելի ու հեշտ է: Երևակայությունն էլ լավ կաշխատի:  :Pardon: 

Հիմա էլ կարդում եմ, բայց ոչ գրական գրքեր այլ հիմնականում գիտական ինչ-որ ուղղվածություն ունեցող: Դրանց տառերը լավն են  :LOL: 

Կարդացողը կարդում է, թեկուզ ունենա ֆիլմերի ու լավագույն խաղերի սուպերմարկետ:  

Մինչև դպրոցն գնալն եմ կարդալ սովորել  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Գրքի հետ ինձ ծանոթացրել են դեռ մինչև դպրոց գնալս, այնպես որ այբուբենն արդեն գիտեի  
> Հետո նվիրեցին Ինչ է Ով է հանրագիտարանի հատորները, որտեղի կցկտուր տեղեկությունները իհարկե չէին բավարարում.. ու գնաց..


Ժամանակին, որ ինտերնետի մեջ դեռ չէի խորացել, հիմնականում "Ինչ, Որտեղ, Երբ, Ով" :Jpit: -ն էի կարդում, բայց հիմա դրան փոխարինում է ինտերնետը :Smile: 

ՀԳ Նոր ստեղծված հանրագիտարանները շատ գեղեցիկ են, ու ահագին ինֆո կա, ի տարբերություն հին հանրագիտարանների: Չնայած դա բնական է...

----------


## ministr

> Չէ որ դիտելով այն ավելի է հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի է:
> 
> Գրքով կարդալիս կարծես մի հին անգույն հեռուստացույցի առաջ նստած հետաքրքիր ֆիլմ նայեմ:


Պատկերացրու որ չէ, գիրքը կարդալը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, էլ չասեմ , որ գրքից հետո ֆիլմը ընդհանրապես չի նայվում: Իսկ գիրքը կարդալուց ամեն ինչ պատկերացնում ես մտքում, ու շատ ավելի իրականա ստացվում: Կարճ ասած ֆանտազիայի հարցա  :Smile: Համ էլ զարգանումա ավելի:

Օրինակ մտքում հաստատ Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոյի կերպարը չէիր պատկերացնի Դեպարդյեի կարտոլ քթով  :Jpit:

----------

Amaru (22.07.2009), Enigmatic (21.07.2009), Աշխեն (21.07.2009), Հայկօ (21.07.2009), Մանոն (21.07.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009), Ռեդ (21.07.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Պատկերացրու որ չէ, գիրքը կարդալը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, էլ չասեմ , որ գրքից հետո ֆիլմը ընդհանրապես չի նայվում: Իսկ գիրքը կարդալուց ամեն ինչ պատկերացնում ես մտքում, ու շատ ավելի իրականա ստացվում: Կարճ ասած ֆանտազիայի հարցա Համ էլ զարգանումա ավելի:
> 
> Օրինակ մտքում հաստատ Կոմս Մոնտե Քրիստոյի կերպարը չէիր պատկերացնի Դեպարդյեի կարտոլ քթով


 դեռ չի ստացվել, որ կարդացած գրքի ֆիլմը նաեմ... (բացի բուրատինոյից  :LOL:   :Bad:  )
]

----------

Ձայնալար (21.07.2009)

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Շատ լավ թեմայա:  :Hands Up: 

Նախ ասեմ, որ ընդհանրապես տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ինձ զոռով նստացնում են գիրք կարդալու: Գիրք կարդալ սիրելը պետքա լինի մարդու միջից :Tongue: !!!

Փոքր ժամանակվանից շատ եմ սիրել հեքիաթներ: 5 տարեկանում սովորեցի տառերը ու սկսեցի կարդալ ինքնուրույն :Tongue: : Մինչև հիմա էլ սիրում եմ կարդալ արկածային գրականություն, հեքիաթներ, ֆանտաստիկա :Wink: : Նույնիսկ գրքեր կան որ մի քանի անգամ կարդացել եմ: Բայց տանել չեմ կարողանում վեպերը ու նման ''ձանձախ'' բաները :Bad: : Դրանք կարդում եմ մենակ նրա համար որ սեպտեմբերին գրակիս դասատուի առաջ արդարանալու բան ունենամ :LOL: : Թե չե որ ինձ մնար, օրվա մեջ էդ երկու ժամը, որ ես պետքա տրամադրեմ վեպեր կարդալուն (մանավանդ որ բովանդակությունն էլ աընդհատ նույնն է(հայերը հերոսաբար կռվում-կռվում են ու վերջում միշտ պարտվում են), դրա տեղը ինտերնետ կմտնեմ, ու ավելի շատ ու օգտակար տեղեկություն կգտնեմ(չեմ ասում ժամերով ակնակլասնիկ մտնելն ու աղջիկ կպցնել փորձելը): : Դպրոցում շատ լավ սովորում եմ, դասարանի առաջիններից եմ, բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք տանել չեմ կարողանում վեպեր կարդալը: Հասարակ մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ. Ես ''Ռոբինզոն Կրուզո'' ողջ գիրքը ես կարդացել եմ ընդամենը 2 օրում, իսկ ''Դավիթ Բեկը''` 1 ամսում, ու էն էլ մեռնելով :Bad: :

Չգիտեմ կարողա իմ կարծիքը շատ սուբյեկտիվա :Blush: , բայց ինձ թվումա իմ շատ հասակակիցներ կհամաձայնեն ինձ հետ :Cool: :

----------


## Kuk

Բոլորը ասում են, ես էլ ասեմ :Jpit:  Կարդալ սովորել եմ մինչև դպրոց հաճախելս, և հասցրել եմ կարդալ Թումանյանի հեքիաթները և ոչ միայն.. 
Իսկ հիմա՝ ոչ թեմայից դուրս գրառումս :Jpit: 

Պարոն Ն-ն ասաց, որ ստպողաբար գիրք կարդալը սխալ է, այն պետք է լինի մարդու միջից: Համաձայն չեմ. մինչև դպրոց հաճախելս հաճույքով կարդում էի հեքիաթներ, 5.5 տարեկանում դպրոցի տնօրենի աթոռին՝ մեղմ ասած՝ վայր ընկած անձնավորությունը ոչ մի կերպ ինձ չընդունեց դպրոց տարիքիս պատճառով, 6.5 տարեկանում ընդունվեցի դպրոց և տեսնելով, որ համադասարանցիներիս գերակշռող մասը դեռ մաշտոցատառերն է սովորում, ինձ լավ զգացի (եթե իհարկե այդ տարիքում հասկանում էի՝ ինչ ասել է՝ լավ զգալ): Սկսվեց ծուլությունս, բնականաբար, կարողացա հասկանալ, որ ավելիին էի պատրաստ, քան ինձնից պահանջվելու էր, և ոչ միայն տառաճանաչության, այլև մաթեմատիկայի ոլորտում. հաշվում էի, բազմապատկում, բաժանում այն տարիքում, երբ հասակակիցներիս գերակշռող մասը դեռ թվերին էին ծանոթանում. այս ոլորտում ևս ծուլություն, որը ճակատագրական եղավ ինձ համար մինչև օրս: Այնուհետև բակ, կարելի է ասել՝ ընկերական շրջապատ, ասում եմ՝ «կարելի է ասել», որովհետև տարիքս բավականին փոքր էր, և հազիվ թե հասկանայի, թե ինչ է նշանակում ընկորություն, շրջապատ, և ավելի շատ ժամանցային զբաղմունքներ, քան ընթերցանությունն էր: Կտրվեցի ամեն տեսակ գրքերից որոշ ժամանակով: Որին հաջորդեց ծնողներիս արձագանքը: Ստիպողաբար. ժամով: Ստացվեց: Ոչ միայն արդարացրեց սպասելիքները, այլ տվեց չափազանց արդյունք, և ասվածը, թե ինչը չափազանց է, դա արդեն լավ չի, այս դեպքում գործեց. արդեն ծնողներս ստիպված էին զրկել ինձ գիրք կարդալու իմ հիմնարար իրավունքից: Էլի ստիպողաբար, էլի ժամով, և եթե այն ժամանակ սպասում էի, թե երբ կանցնի այդ ժամանակը, երբ կկարդամ ինձ հասանելիք էջերը և կլքեմ տունը, ֆուտբոլ կխաղամ ընկերներիս հետ, այս դեմքում արդեն ընթերցելիս թռնում էր ժամանակը, խնդրում էի, որ ավելացնեին, գիշերը գաղտնի՝ վերմակիս տակ՝ ֆանարիկով էի կարդում, հետո միամտաբար էջանշանը դնում էի այն էջում, մինչև արտեղ որ կարդացել էի, տեսնում էին, իմանում էին, որ էլի եմ կարդացել: Էս դեպքում արդեն վախենում էին՝ աչքերս կփչացնեի՝ օրվա մեջ 10-14 ժամ կարդալով: Հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում արդեն ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ, կարդում էի չափավոր, երբեմն շատ, երբեմն քիչ: Բավականին երկար ժամանակ այսպես: Փաստորեն՝ ստիպողաբար ես սովորեցի ընթերցել, որովհետև այդ տարիքում հազիվ թե ինքնուրույն կարողանայի հասկանալ, որ դա պետք է: Այսինքն, եթե այլ մեթոդ չկա, կարելի է նաև ստիպել:

Բայց դե հիմա էլի բավականին երկար ժամանակ ա՝ չեմ կարդում, էլ ստիպել էլ չի լինում :LOL:

----------

Chuk (22.07.2009), Հայկօ (22.07.2009), Ուլուանա (21.07.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

Գիրքը իմ տարերքն ա :Love: 
Իմ համար ամենալավ նվերը հետաքրքիր գիրքն ա :Love: 
ինչքան ինձ հիշում եմ, գիրքը հետս ա :LOL:  մեկ էլ հիշում եմ ոնց էի նեղվել որ Ռեյ Բրեդբերի կարդացի, 451 պօ ֆարենգեյտու, լրջորեն մտածում էի, թե ես ինչ գիրք կփրկեի, ու հաստատ համոզված էի, որ նույնիսկ ռիսկի կդիմեի գրականությունը փրկելու համար: Կարդալու նկատմամբ սերը մեջից ա գալիս, ես թաքուն էլ էի կարդում, գիշերը, ֆոնարիկով, որովհետև չափը անցնում էի, դրա համար էլ տեսողությունս փչացրեցի :Sad:  
հիմա մտոծում եմ, որ շատ գիրք կարդալն էլ մի բան չի, գորե օտ ումա  ա մոտս :LOL:  ավելի լավա էտքան բան չջոկեի :Xeloq:  

մեկ մեկ պետքա հիմար լինել :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Գիրքը իմ տարերքն ա
> Իմ համար ամենալավ նվերը հետաքրքիր գիրքն ա
> ինչքան ինձ հիշում եմ, գիրքը հետս ա մեկ էլ հիշում եմ ոնց էի նեղվել որ Ռեյ Բրեդբերի կարդացի, 451 պօ ֆարենգեյտու, լրջորեն մտածում էի, թե ես ինչ գիրք կփրկեի, ու հաստատ համոզված էի, որ նույնիսկ ռիսկի կդիմեի գրականությունը փրկելու համար: Կարդալու նկատմամբ սերը մեջից ա գալիս, ես թաքուն էլ էի կարդում, գիշերը, ֆոնարիկով, որովհետև չափը անցնում էի, դրա համար էլ տեսողությունս փչացրեցի 
> հիմա մտոծում եմ, որ շատ գիրք կարդալն էլ մի բան չի, գորե օտ ումա  ա մոտս ավելի լավա էտքան բան չջոկեի 
> 
> մեկ մեկ պետքա հիմար լինել


Էսօր էդ ժամանակն ա, ոնց նշածդ գրքում ա, ուղղակի մի տարբերությամբ, հիմա արգելված չի գիրք կարդալը, հիմա գիրքը ձեռքդ կարող ես փողոցում հանգիստ քայլես, բայց գիրք կարդացողների թիվը մոտավորապես այնքան է, որքան գրքում:

----------


## Ribelle

> Էսօր էդ ժամանակն ա, ոնց նշածդ գրքում ա, ուղղակի մի տարբերությամբ, հիմա արգելված չի գիրք կարդալը, հիմա գիրքը ձեռքդ կարող ես փողոցում հանգիստ քայլես, բայց գիրք կարդացողների թիվը մոտավորապես այնքան է, որքան գրքում:


դե շատերը նախընտրում են գրքի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը :Smile:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> Բոլորը ասում են, ես էլ ասեմ Կարդալ սովորել եմ մինչև դպրոց հաճախելս, և հասցրել եմ կարդալ Թումանյանի հեքիաթները և ոչ միայն.. 
> Իսկ հիմա՝ ոչ թեմայից դուրս գրառումս
> 
> Պարոն Ն-ն ասաց, որ ստպողաբար գիրք կարդալը սխալ է, այն պետք է լինի մարդու միջից: Համաձայն չեմ. մինչև դպրոց հաճախելս հաճույքով կարդում էի հեքիաթներ, 5.5 տարեկանում դպրոցի տնօրենի աթոռին՝ մեղմ ասած՝ վայր ընկած անձնավորությունը ոչ մի կերպ ինձ չընդունեց դպրոց տարիքիս պատճառով, 6.5 տարեկանում ընդունվեցի դպրոց և տեսնելով, որ համադասարանցիներիս գերակշռող մասը դեռ մաշտոցատառերն է սովորում, ինձ լավ զգացի (եթե իհարկե այդ տարիքում հասկանում էի՝ ինչ ասել է՝ լավ զգալ): Սկսվեց ծուլությունս, բնականաբար, կարողացա հասկանալ, որ ավելիին էի պատրաստ, քան ինձնից պահանջվելու էր, և ոչ միայն տառաճանաչության, այլև մաթեմատիկայի ոլորտում. հաշվում էի, բազմապատկում, բաժանում այն տարիքում, երբ հասակակիցներիս գերակշռող մասը դեռ թվերին էին ծանոթանում. այս ոլորտում ևս ծուլություն, որը ճակատագրական եղավ ինձ համար մինչև օրս: Այնուհետև բակ, կարելի է ասել՝ ընկերական շրջապատ, ասում եմ՝ «կարելի է ասել», որովհետև տարիքս բավականին փոքր էր, և հազիվ թե հասկանայի, թե ինչ է նշանակում ընկորություն, շրջապատ, և ավելի շատ ժամանցային զբաղմունքներ, քան ընթերցանությունն էր: Կտրվեցի ամեն տեսակ գրքերից որոշ ժամանակով: Որին հաջորդեց ծնողներիս արձագանքը: Ստիպողաբար. ժամով: Ստացվեց: Ոչ միայն արդարացրեց սպասելիքները, այլ տվեց չափազանց արդյունք, և ասվածը, թե ինչը չափազանց է, դա արդեն լավ չի, այս դեպքում գործեց. արդեն ծնողներս ստիպված էին զրկել ինձ գիրք կարդալու իմ հիմնարար իրավունքից: Էլի ստիպողաբար, էլի ժամով, և եթե այն ժամանակ սպասում էի, թե երբ կանցնի այդ ժամանակը, երբ կկարդամ ինձ հասանելիք էջերը և կլքեմ տունը, ֆուտբոլ կխաղամ ընկերներիս հետ, այս դեմքում արդեն ընթերցելիս թռնում էր ժամանակը, խնդրում էի, որ ավելացնեին, գիշերը գաղտնի՝ վերմակիս տակ՝ ֆանարիկով էի կարդում, հետո միամտաբար էջանշանը դնում էի այն էջում, մինչև արտեղ որ կարդացել էի, տեսնում էին, իմանում էին, որ էլի եմ կարդացել: Էս դեպքում արդեն վախենում էին՝ աչքերս կփչացնեի՝ օրվա մեջ 10-14 ժամ կարդալով: Հետո ժամանակի ընթացքում արդեն ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկավ, կարդում էի չափավոր, երբեմն շատ, երբեմն քիչ: Բավականին երկար ժամանակ այսպես: Փաստորեն՝ ստիպողաբար ես սովորեցի ընթերցել, որովհետև այդ տարիքում հազիվ թե ինքնուրույն կարողանայի հասկանալ, որ դա պետք է: Այսինքն, եթե այլ մեթոդ չկա, կարելի է նաև ստիպել:
> 
> Բայց դե հիմա էլի բավականին երկար ժամանակ ա՝ չեմ կարդում, էլ ստիպել էլ չի լինում


Հետքրքիր մեթոդ ես առաջարկում: Գրեթե նույն պատմությունն էլ ինձ մոտա: 5.5 տարեկանից դասի եմ գնացել: Արդեն տառերը գիտեի, մաթեմատիկայից լավ հասկանում էի :Cool: : Տարրականիս դասղեկը ծնողներիս ասում էր ''էս երեխուն ինչի էք ստեղ բերել, դասին նստած ձանձրանումա :Xeloq: !!!'': Ու ըտենց սկսվեցին դպրոցական տարիներս: Միշտ նորմալ սովորում էի, բոլոր ուսուցիչներս գոհ էին, ու էդ պատճառով էլ ծնողներս գրեթե չէին ստիպում կարդալ, դե ես էլ ինչի ''անցավ գլուխս դնեի'' ցավի տակ?? Կարդում էի մենակ այն ինչ ինձ դուր էր գալիս: Ու պատկերացրեք, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ փոշմանել :Tongue: !!!!!!

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> դե շատերը նախընտրում են գրքի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը


Ճիշտն ասած էդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ: Անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ կարող կոմպի դիմաց ինչ որ երկար բանի վրա կենտրոնանալ ու կարդալ: Միշտ էդպիսի բաները տպում եմ ու նոր եմ կարդում!!!

----------


## Kuk

> դե շատերը նախընտրում են գրքի էլեկտրոնային տարբերակը


Բայց էնքան չեն կարդում, էնքան չեն զարգանում, որքան զարգանալու հնարավորություն տալիս է գիրքը: Ու մի տարբերություն եմ ես տեսնում ինտեռնետի միջոցով կարդալու և գիրք կարդալու մեջ. ինտեռնետն ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա կարող է տալ, բայց չի կարող այնդքան զարգացնել: Դասական գրականություն կա, որը ինտեռնետում չկա, կամ եթե կա, տարածված չի, հասանելի չի, կամ ինտեռնետ մտնողը չի ձգտում դրան, եթե ձգտեր, և՛ տարածված կլիներ, և՛ հասանելի: ինտեռնետ մտնողին ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա mp3 ֆորմատը, քան Րաֆֆիի Սամվելը կամ Դյումայի Հրացանակիրները:

----------

Ribelle (22.07.2009), Պարոն Ն (24.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, էլեկտրոնային գրականությունը շատ լավ բան ա: Նոր հաշվեցի. վերջին 57 վեպերն ու 124 պատմվածքները (իսկ էս ահագին մեծ ծավալ ա) կարդացել եմ հենց էլեկտրոնային ֆորմատով: Հարմար էլ ա: Կարդում ես ոչ թե մոնիտորի, այլ ինչ-որ դյուրակիր սարքի էկրանից: Ուրիշ հարց ա, թե երեխային կարելի ա արդյոք էդքան կարդալ, ու ինչքանով ա նպատակահարմար դա:

Հիմա ավելի ու ավելի մեծ տարածում են ստանում eBook-ները՝ գիրք կարդալու համար հատուկ նախատեսված, մեծ էկրանով դյուրակիր սարքերը: Սրանց լավն էն ա, որ էկրանները լրիվ ուրիշ տեխնոլոգիայով (E-Ink) են սարքված ու ո՛չ աչք են հոգնացնում, ո՛չ էլ արևի տակ խամրում են: Հնարավոր ա, որ փոքր երեխան սիրի էս տեսակ հետաքրքիր խաղալիքը, մանավանդ որ դրանք կարողանում են ցույց տալ ոչ միայ չոր տեքսը, այլև նկարներ, մոտ ապագայում՝ նաև անիմացիաներ, ձայն նվագել և այլն: Անձամբ ինձ համար փոքր ժամանակ հրաշքի նման մի բան կլիներ տենց նվեր ստանալը: Ուղղակի ստեղ մի հարց կա. հայալեզու էլեկտրոնային գրականության պակասը: Բայց դե հուսանք, որ մինչև eBook-ները մասսայական տարածվեն ամեն տեղ, հայ ու հայալեզու գրականությունն էլ կթվայնացվի: Ի վերջո՝ էնքան էլ մեծ ծավալ չի (համեմատաբար):

----------

Աթեիստ (22.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. ընթերցանության անհրաժեշտ լինել կամ չլինելու մասին հաջորդ բոլոր գրառումները ջնջվելու են:*

----------

